

It's Time to Drop the "www" - nickb
http://dmiessler.com/archives/1471

======
dcurtis
This seems like an extremely futile attempt to fix something that isn't
broken.

You can already access most properly-managed sites without the www.. This
"initiative" is just going to confuse people.

